# Testing the new vaccine



## savarin (Apr 28, 2020)

Australia called for volunteers to test the new vaccine so I applied.
Its not bad so far.


----------



## SLK001 (Apr 28, 2020)

It's kinda like drinking cat urine, but yeah, progress is being made!


----------



## stupoty (Apr 28, 2020)

it has to be sunny and you need to put the lime in it


----------



## savarin (Apr 28, 2020)

North queensland mate, thats the definition of sun, 
I squeezed the fresh lime in.


----------



## Old Mud (Apr 28, 2020)

savarin said:


> North queensland mate, thats the definition of sun,
> I squeezed the fresh lime in.




  Oh yeah Sav, rub it in. It's Snowing here right now.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 28, 2020)

That's a real sacrifice but it's good for the cause.
Bully for you!
I thought all you Auzies drank Fosters.


----------



## savarin (Apr 28, 2020)

Not a chance. Usually I drink Sapporo but these were very cheap and now I know why.


----------



## dlane (Apr 28, 2020)

savarin said:


> Not a chance. Usually I drink Sapporo but these were very cheap and now I know why.


----------



## aliva (Apr 30, 2020)

Better save that Corona they closed the plant in Mexico last month


----------



## savarin (Apr 30, 2020)

Not a problem, these were half price in my local bottle O, I wouldnt pay full price for them, not much taste.


----------

